# ***FATAL*** String Manager failed to initialezed properly



## SonoInc (Feb 7, 2007)

_***FATAL*** String Manager failed to initialized properly_

is the error I get when I try to run lord of the rings battle for middle earth from my external, it is absolutely necessary that I get this to work off my external drive. I gave full control access to all types under security tab, ran as administrator and I still recieve this error. Any way I can make the whole drive be 'allowed' or something?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Did you install it onto the external hard drive or just copy the directory over ? If you moved the external hard drive to a different computer after the installation, it will not work.


----------



## SonoInc (Feb 7, 2007)

I installed the files to my OS drive then moved the whole directory over to the external. The external only runs on my computer, it has never touched another computer. 

Should I install directly to the external?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## AcidBurnz95 (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes, a configuration file somewhere is looking for files to where it was installed. Move the files back. Uninstall. Install to the external drive.


----------

